# Ricardo and ליויא



## BenEl

Hello all!

Could you please transliterate these two names:

Ricardo => into hebrew characterset
the text in the image into latin western characterset

Thank you very much


----------



## tFighterPilot

Ricardo ריקרדו

What is the origin of that hebrew word? It doesn't have any meaning. In any case, it's Livia.


----------



## BenEl

Thanks a lot!

It's a name... I needed to know I had transliterated it right...

God bless you


----------



## amikama

The correct transliteration of 'Livia' is *ליויה* (at least in Modern Hebrew).


----------



## BenEl

Grazie mille


----------



## BenEl

Is this correct?
Thanks

אני אוהב  אותך ליויה


----------



## amikama

BenEl said:


> Is this correct?
> Thanks
> 
> אני אוהב אותך ליויה


 Correctísimo  (although I'd put a comma right after אותך)


----------



## Flaminius

Or אני אוהב את ליויה.
If you meant to say, "I love Livia."


----------



## BenEl

Thanks guys! You're the best


----------



## BenEl

Just out of curiosity...

How come *א*ני is read "ani", and *א*והב is read "ohev"?
Isn't this *ו* = v? and this *ב* = B/V

This has been puzzling me these last few days. I must add that I do not know much about the hebrew alphabet, but would like to understand why things are as they are 

thanks for your patience


----------



## just a normal guy

You're right, but not completely right.

O / V = ו 
B / V = ב

there are some rules/situations in which the Bet (ב) sounds like V or B.
if I'm not mistaken, Bet at the end of a word sounds always like V.


----------



## BenEl

That's interesting! 
Thanks a lot! 

I didn't know that ו could be read like O...
Well, there's not much I know really. I just searched the net for the corresponding chars 
Any rules and the like are completely unknown to me. Perhaps in the future that will change


----------

